
Be Optimistic About the Future – Kevin Kelly and Marc Andreessen - saeranv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnU5Dikdr2U&feature=emb_logo
======
sfgweilr4f
No privacy. In future privacy will be a luxury only billionaires will be able
to afford.

The internet is more likely going to wall up in subtle and complex ways rather
than stay open.

CEOs make astronomical salaries and benefits while shareholders and workers
receive... not much.

Most healthcare costs are a rounding error compared to a lot of military
budgets.

Automation is eating large chunks of the economy meanwhile capital is no
longer as valuable.

Wages in real terms are flat lining. Commerce is screaming about costs and low
revenue while demanding even lower salaries.

Worldwide interest rates are basically zero at best.

And the climate is heating up. Or its totally not. Depends on who you believe.

Most new tech gadgets turn into landfill in around 1-3 years.

Everything is fine.

